# Anyone planning on fishing Sydney this Sunday???



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well, are you? :?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

There looks like there might be a window opening Saturday arvo as well, weather wise. I'm keeping options open with the hope to launch from Balmoral for the first time. The sik needs really flat water. Well, actually I need really flat water.

Failing that Bobbin head.


----------

